# wie bekomme ich 310% mount?



## benni2192 (18. Juli 2008)

hi leut bin fast sowiet das ich epic mount habe nun frage ich mich wie bekomme ich am schnellsten ein 310% mount ?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
mfb benni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (18. Juli 2008)

Arena machen.


----------



## Amoenitas (18. Juli 2008)

Das "normale" Epic-Mount hat 280%. 

310% Epic Mounts sind sehr selten. Die besten 0,5% jeder Arena-Saison erhalten den Titel Gladiator und einen Netherdrachen mit 310% Geschwindigkeit, außerdem droppt bei Keal'Thas im Auge zu einer sehr geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Phoenix mit 310%. 

"Schnell" wirst du also garantiert nicht an ein 310% Mount kommen.


----------



## Taneira (18. Juli 2008)

Arena sonst gibts nur 280% Mount. Bekommst am schnellsten indem du in shat den Greif zur Wildhammerfeste nimmst und dort einen Greifen kaufst.


----------



## Crosis (18. Juli 2008)

also schnell wirste jetzt nur eins bekommen wenn du ein IMBA ROXXOR bist und ein 5on5 team schon alleine in der arena ummatchen kannst(scherz, aber so ungefähr musste dir das vorstellen^^)

ansonsten musste in ner guten gilde sein die wöchentlich keine probs hat kael'thas zu legen.

mit lvl 80 wird das leichter den phönix zu bekommen das wäre dann wohl die "schnellste" methode^^


----------



## t3x (18. Juli 2008)

das gäbe mit lvl 80 mord und totschlag in tk ;D

ich geh mal davon aus, dass blizz mit wotlk auch andere / neue flugmounts einführt und wer dann 30% mehr brauch wird sie sich teuer erkaufen können


----------



## Shênya (18. Juli 2008)

Die beiden Methoden wurden erwähnt. Dass man jedoch mit 80 ma tk abfarmen kann und phönix absahnen bezweifle ich stark. Der Bär aus Zul Aman wird, was ich mitbekam, ab WotLk nicht mehr zu haben sein. Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Phönix ebenso nicht mehr zu haben sein wird.


----------



## CRUSH111 (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich find außerdem das die 280% mounts schon gut abgehen.Wenn man dann noch ne reitgerte benutzt kommt man ja gut und gerne auf 300 das  reicht mir voll und ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (18. Juli 2008)

Hab mir auch mal die letzten Beiträge von "Luice" angeschaut, und mehr wie N00b, gimp, haha, L2P, und ihr habts nicht drauf... kann er irgendwie nicht von sich geben. Ganze Sätze sind da auch eher Spärlich gesäht. Aber manche müssen sich halt so artikulieren, die kenn ich noch aus der Schulzeit (fettige Haare, streber typ, uncool) und InGame die absoluten Hammerproleten oder nennen sich selbst:

_ [IRONIE] _"ROXOR delüXe @ work, I will KILL U ALL with my skilled right hand that I trainend with Pornmovies"  _[/IRONIE]_

Sry Luice, aber so isses halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blauauge (18. Juli 2008)

LOL selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (18. Juli 2008)

@Crush111: Nur palas kommen auf 300% durch ihre aura. Für alle anderen gilt 290% (reitgerte is nur 10% ;D )


----------



## Smoleface (18. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Also ich find außerdem das die 280% mounts schon gut abgehen.Wenn man dann noch ne reitgerte benutzt kommt man ja gut und gerne auf 300 das  reicht mir voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
mit Reitgerde kommt man sogar auf 318% (Rechnerei: [280%+100%] x 1.1)

Und der Vogel kann man sicher weiterhin "abfarmen", man kann ja heute auch noch das Baronmount holen.


EDIT: nein shenya die 10% werden nicht addiert sondern multipliziert mit den 280% fluggeschwindigkeit und 100% normageschwindigkeit. (Hat uns im WoW Forum 15 Seiten lang beschäftigt bis 2 Idioten es probiert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shênya (18. Juli 2008)

Oo ne, oder? Das Baronmount is doch nich mehr holbar. Zumindest hab ichs jetzt nach 78runs (nach BC) satt mir das mitm Twink noch zu holen. Und es ist nicht 1x gedroppt.

edit: Oo aber die NPC greifen sind 300% schnell. Und denen komm ich mit Drache und Reitgerte auf selber Rute nicht nach. Daher kann dies nicht sein  es sei denn die Greifen sind schneller als 300%


----------



## wowhunter (18. Juli 2008)

gibt nur 2 möglichkeiten:

1. Du bist unter denn besten 0,5% Arenateams deines Realmpools.

oder

2. Du farmst den Phönixgott A´lar bist er die Asche für dich droppt.

MfG


----------



## Smoleface (18. Juli 2008)

Phönix droppt bei Kael thas und NICHT BEIM PHÖNIX!


----------



## poTTo (18. Juli 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Oo ne, oder? Das Baronmount is doch nich mehr holbar. Zumindest hab ichs jetzt nach 78runs (nach BC) satt mir das mitm Twink noch zu holen. Und es ist nicht 1x gedroppt.
> 
> edit: Oo aber die NPC greifen sind 300% schnell. Und denen komm ich mit Drache und Reitgerte auf selber Rute nicht nach. Daher kann dies nicht sein  es sei denn die Greifen sind schneller als 300%




Den Bär gibts noch, wird ja erst mit Beginn von WotLK weggepatcht. Soweit ich weis muss du den ZA Timerun schaffen sonst gibts auch keinen Bären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33809


gruss


----------



## Shênya (18. Juli 2008)

Ja das schon deshalb sagte ich ab WotLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das es den noch gibt weiss ich. Bin dran mir den zu holen. Nur würfelglück will ned sein.
Ich sagte nur, dass es das baronmount meines Wissens nach nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Smoleface (18. Juli 2008)

Wir meinen das Baron mount UND NICHT DAS BÄRENMOUNT :-) -.- und das hat eine Chance von 0.4% zu droppen. 

EDIT: @Shenya, 2 Typen aus dem Forum haben es mal getestet. Ein Typ mit dem Phönix OHNE reitgerde und einer mit Epicmount MIT reitgernde. Derjenige mit der Reitgerne war leicht schneller.

Grüsse


----------



## Shênya (18. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Wir meinen das Baron mount -.-
> 
> EDIT: @Shenya, 2 Typen aus dem Forum haben es mal getestet. Ein Typ mit dem Phönix OHNE reitgerde und einer mit Epicmount MIT reitgernde. Derjenige mit der Reitgerne war leicht schneller.
> 
> Grüsse



hmm okey danke Dir. Ich hab das ganze eben per NPC Greif mal getestet und war langsamer. Und laut Beschreibung von blizz sind die 300%.

Ist es eigentlich beim Pala dasselbe? Würde ja heissen 280% x 1.2 + 100% x 1.2 = 356%? Bzw. beim 310% = 392% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (18. Juli 2008)

Luice schrieb:


> n00b



das is chuck norris, der darf alle als n00bs bezeichen ^^

wenn chuck norris ins wasser fällt wird er nicht nass, das wasser wird chuck norris


----------



## crankworx (18. Juli 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Die beiden Methoden wurden erwähnt. Dass man jedoch mit 80 ma tk abfarmen kann und phönix absahnen bezweifle ich stark. Der Bär aus Zul Aman wird, was ich mitbekam, ab WotLk nicht mehr zu haben sein. Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Phönix ebenso nicht mehr zu haben sein wird.



Der Bär aus Zul'Aman wird nur deshalb entfernt,
weil es mit Level 80 (und entsprechendem mehr-Dmg)
kein Problem mehr darstellen wird den Timerun zu schaffen.

Ich denke das Phönix-Mount wird drin bleiben,
is auch mit nem Level 80er Raid noch nen seltener Drop.

Das Bärenmount dagegen wäre nen 100% mit Level 80ern.


----------



## poTTo (18. Juli 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Wir meinen das Baron mount UND NICHT DAS BÄRENMOUNT :-) -.- und das hat eine Chance von 0.4% zu droppen.



huch, ...verammt das hatte ich überlesen, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das Olle Pferd vom Baron hab ich bisher nicht einmal gesehen ://

hat da jemand mal'n Link zum Picture ?


----------



## VILOGITY (18. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Also ich find außerdem das die 280% mounts schon gut abgehen.Wenn man dann noch ne reitgerte benutzt kommt man ja gut und gerne auf 300 das  reicht mir voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Liegt an Gimpschule und das die meisten ein Problem damit haben, Sätze die länger als eine SMS sind zu schreiben.


----------



## Smoleface (18. Juli 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> hmm okey danke Dir. Ich hab das ganze eben per NPC Greif mal getestet und war langsamer. Und laut Beschreibung von blizz sind die 300%.
> 
> Ist es eigentlich beim Pala dasselbe? Würde ja heissen 280% x 1.2 + 100% x 1.2 = 356%? Bzw. beim 310% = 392%
> 
> ...



jo sollte eigentlich so sein. Und zu den Greiffen, da habe ich das Gefühl dass sie in der Geschwindigkeit varrieren, bin mir nicht so sicher, aber wenn ich in den alten kontinente herumflitze sind die meistens schneller wenn sie flattern.


----------



## Emptybook (18. Juli 2008)

benni2192 schrieb:


> hi leut bin fast sowiet das ich epic mount habe nun frage ich mich wie bekomme ich am schnellsten ein 310% mount ?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
> mfb benni
> 
> ...




Arbeitslos werden.


----------



## Shênya (18. Juli 2008)

crankworx schrieb:


> Der Bär aus Zul'Aman wird nur deshalb entfernt,
> weil es mit Level 80 (und entsprechendem mehr-Dmg)
> kein Problem mehr darstellen wird den Timerun zu schaffen.
> 
> ...



hm das wäre der andere Aspekt. 
Das solche Instanzen nach einer Erweiterung immer noch hart sein können, sieht man an den 70er Schlachtzügen die BWL / Naxx wipen, weil sie denken: Einfach ma draufhaun dann passt das *gg*


----------



## Shadow111 (18. Juli 2008)

Also was die Windreiter angeht... habe ich auch das gefühl dass auf der Hordenseite die Fledermäuse arsch schnell sind^^


----------



## Natsumee (18. Juli 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> er scheint doppel 0 agent zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




glaub ich nicht sonst würde das scholo mount ja net mehr dropen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karstenschilder (18. Juli 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Oo ne, oder? Das Baronmount is doch nich mehr holbar. Zumindest hab ichs jetzt nach 78runs (nach BC) satt mir das mitm Twink noch zu holen. Und es ist nicht 1x gedroppt.



Stand schon mal in nem anderen Thread: Damit das droppen kann, *müssen* alle Mitglieder der Gruppe ehrfürchtigen Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung haben.


----------



## Smoleface (18. Juli 2008)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Stand schon mal in nem anderen Thread: Damit das droppen kann, *müssen* alle Mitglieder der Gruppe ehrfürchtigen Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung haben.



Das ist der allergrösste Bullshit den man lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt keine Vorrausetzung für das Mount, ich wiederhole KEINE! ausser du kannst es mit Beweisen belgen, weil ich kann es denke ich.


----------



## lala.y0 (18. Juli 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> gibt nur 2 möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Du bist unter denn besten 0,5% Arenateams deines Realmpools.
> 
> ...



Muha das will ich sehen, ihr geht jede Woche einmal TK und killt A'lar und wundert euch warums nit droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juli 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> Muha das will ich sehen, ihr geht jede Woche einmal TK und killt A'lar und wundert euch warums nit droppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehehe.....das wäre mal lustig^^.....der phönix dropt bei kael.


----------



## benni2192 (18. Juli 2008)

k thx leute glaube ich warte den doch bis Wotlk drausen ist ^^


----------



## Urengroll (19. Juli 2008)

wie schnell fällt man den in wow?


----------



## Aratosao (19. Juli 2008)

Arena oder KelThas farmen im auge des sturms der droppt auch eins?


----------



## Artenus (19. Juli 2008)

Nein leute ihr liegt falsch es gibt noch eine 3. Möglichkeit.
Du könntest dich bei Blizzard einschleimen, solltest du ein kleiner 12 jähriger , körperlich/geitlicher Behinderter sein und wow suchti, dann wirst du bestimmt dein eigenes tolles 310% mount bekommen hat ja schonmal geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(jaja der war fies)


----------



## Alien123 (19. Juli 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Nein leute ihr liegt falsch es gibt noch eine 3. Möglichkeit.
> Du könntest dich bei Blizzard einschleimen, solltest du ein kleiner 12 jähriger , körperlich/geitlicher Behinderter sein und wow suchti, dann wirst du bestimmt dein eigenes tolles 310% mount bekommen hat ja schonmal geklappt
> 
> 
> ...



ohmann ohne worte...
deine art von humor gibt es hoffentlic kein zweites mal auf der welt


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Juli 2008)

benni2192 schrieb:


> hi leut bin fast sowiet das ich epic mount habe nun frage ich mich wie bekomme ich am schnellsten ein 310% mount ?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
> mfb benni
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach du kaufst dir ein 300% Mount und holst dir die Reitgerte damit hast dan 310 % ok ?


----------



## Erustan (19. Juli 2008)

warum wird der bär weggepatcht? is ja ma total mies, die sollen nich andauernd irgendwelche sachen raustun sondern alles drinlassen...


----------



## lord just (19. Juli 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> hmm okey danke Dir. Ich hab das ganze eben per NPC Greif mal getestet und war langsamer. Und laut Beschreibung von blizz sind die 300%.
> 
> Ist es eigentlich beim Pala dasselbe? Würde ja heissen 280% x 1.2 + 100% x 1.2 = 356%? Bzw. beim 310% = 392%
> 
> ...




die rechnung ist ganz einfach und die gezeigte ist auch falsch.

die reitgerte erhöhte die reitgeschwindigkeit um 10% was heißt:

280x1,1 was 308 macht. das 310% mount ist also noch immer schneller, jedoch nur minimal. durch verzauberungen und items kann man die geschwindigkeit noch leicht erhöhen, wodurch man dann schneller als jemand mit nem 310% mount ohne gerte werden kann.

beim paladin ist es das selbe

280x 1,2 macht 336 und somit ist ein paladin mit nem 280% mount und seinem segen schneller als jemand mit dem 310% mount ohne segen.

beim 310% mount wären das mit segen dann 372%


----------



## Alien123 (19. Juli 2008)

Erustan schrieb:


> warum wird der bär weggepatcht? is ja ma total mies, die sollen nich andauernd irgendwelche sachen raustun sondern alles drinlassen...



weil sonst jeder diesen bären hat, da man mit lvl 80 nicht nur stärker sondern items mit fünffachen stats hat und es somit einiges einfacher ist. ich finde sowas kann man sich aber denken.


----------



## Dagenta (19. Juli 2008)

lord schrieb:


> die rechnung ist ganz einfach und die gezeigte ist auch falsch.
> 
> [...]



Deine allerdings auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die prozentuale Erhöhung bezieht sich auf die "normale" Geschwindigkeit, bezeichnet als *x*.

Das schnelle Flugmount hat eine Geschwindigkeit von 280%, also *2,8 * x*.

Eine zusätzliche Reitgerte erhöht die "normale" Geschwindigkeit um 10%, aber bezogen auf x, sprich *0,1 * x*.

Damit ergibt sich:

Endgeschwindigkeit = Fluggeschwindigkeit + Reitgerte

*Endgeschwindigkeit = 2,8 * x + 0,1 * x = 2,9x
*
Ein schnelles Flugmount mit Reitgerte fliegt also mit 290%.

Wenn es ein Pala mit Aura fliegt, sind es 300%. (280 + 20) Und Reitgerte und Aura stacken ja bekanntlich nicht.


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Also ich find außerdem das die 280% mounts schon gut abgehen.Wenn man dann noch ne reitgerte benutzt kommt man ja gut und gerne auf 300 das  reicht mir voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Ashaqun schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß die Zeitspanne zwischen Beta Release und regulärem Spielstart sein wird. Wie war es denn damals bei Bc?


Palas sind 300 % wegen Aura, Palas FTW!


----------



## Kasching (19. Juli 2008)

Es gibt doch auch noch was für Lederei:Stiefel das die Reitgeschwindigkeit leicht erhöht... Früher gabs das zumindestens ^^
achja wer sich das holen will : Das gib in der HDZ für Ruf zu holen ( glaub ich )


----------



## Sebasti92 (19. Juli 2008)

Taneira schrieb:


> Arena sonst gibts nur 280% Mount. Bekommst am schnellsten indem du in shat den Greif zur Wildhammerfeste nimmst und dort einen Greifen kaufst.


Noob!


----------



## lord just (19. Juli 2008)

Dagenta schrieb:


> Deine allerdings auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die prozentuale erhöhung des mounts bezieht sich auf die normale geschwindigkeit, jedoch bezieht sich die erhöhung der reitgerte und des segen des kreuzfahrers auf die erhöhung des mounts.

das mount macht dich 280% schnell. die reitgerte erhöht aber die geschwindigkeit des mounts um 10% und daher 280x1,1 und das selbe gilt für den pala segen.  

die items und verzauberungen die einen schneller machen beziehen sich auf die normale geschwindigkeit wodurch diese dann nicht mehr x ist sondern x+y und in kombination mit nem mount (x+y)*mount entspricht.


----------

